# CPU-Kühler -> an Lüftersteuerung oder Mainboard?



## DoktorX (21. Oktober 2007)

*CPU-Kühler -> an Lüftersteuerung oder Mainboard?*

Huhu

Morgen kommt der Rest von meinem neuen System. Und da wollte ich natürlich sofort zusammenbauen.

Ich habe auch ne Lüftersteuerung: Li LCD-Panel TR-3A
Mein Board ist das Gigabyte GA-P35-DS4

Wo soll ich den Mugen dranhängen, ans Board oder an die LS?

Btw ich will beim Surfen/Arbeiten/Schlafen ne leise Lautheit des PCs, beim Gamen/Musik hören/Videos schauen stört es micht nicht.


----------



## sYntaX (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühler -> an Lüftersteuerung oder Mainboard?*

Am besten du schließt den Kühler ans Mainboard. Denn wenn deine CPU mal heißer wird und die mehr Luft braucht kann es sein dass du vergisst den Lüfter hochzudrehen (mit der Lüftersteuerung) und die CPU überhitzt. Ausserdem regelt dein Mobo den CPU Lüfter sehr gut


----------



## xrayde (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühler -> an Lüftersteuerung oder Mainboard?*

Ich würde ihn an die Steuerung hängen - sofern das keine PWM ist und brummen des Lüfters verursacht - dann bist Du vom Mobo(und allen darauffolgenden Upgrades) unabhängig von Mobo-Regelungen.

Man staunt wieviele Mobos es gibt wo gerade(diese immer von den Herstellern so angepriesenen) On Board-Lüfterstreuerungen gar nicht funktionieren.


----------



## sYntaX (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühler -> an Lüftersteuerung oder Mainboard?*



			
				xrayde schrieb:
			
		

> Man staunt wieviele Mobos es gibt wo gerade(diese immer von den Herstellern so angepriesenen) On Board-Lüfterstreuerungen gar nicht funktionieren.



Da hast du recht aber bei dem Board ist die Steuerung gut also sollte er sie da anschließen.


----------



## DoktorX (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühler -> an Lüftersteuerung oder Mainboard?*

Also die Lüftersteuerung ist Temperaturgeregelt. *g*
Da ist ein Temperaturfühler (also eigtl 3, zB noch für HDD), und dann kann ich je nachdem wie lustig ich bin die rpm des Lüfters einstellen. zB 40°C 60%.  Aber wenn es das Mainboard ganz gut macht, dann werd ich den 3ten Anschluss der LS für den Seitenlüfter nehmen.


----------



## xrayde (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühler -> an Lüftersteuerung oder Mainboard?*



sli schrieb:


> Da hast du recht aber bei dem Board ist die Steuerung gut also sollte er sie da anschließen.


Beim späteren Upgrade sieht das ev. schon wieder anders aus, daher würde ich immer wieder autarke Sachen bevorzugen.

Habe öfter festgestellt wie wenig Verlass auf solche Sachen ist und/oder gar die On Board-Temp.-Auslese einfach defekt ist und völlig falsche Werte ausliest.

Aber soll er halt probieren wie er will, letztendlich hat er ja so eine Redundanz im Zweifelsfall.


----------



## sYntaX (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühler -> an Lüftersteuerung oder Mainboard?*

Ja aber der Fühler ist nicht an der CPU sondern in der Umgebung und die ist ja meistens kühler als die CPU


----------



## xrayde (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühler -> an Lüftersteuerung oder Mainboard?*

Wo ist das Problem?

Man sollte mit den Jahren genug Erfahrungen haben wieviel man drauf schlagen muss als Differenz zw. Core und Sockel/selbst verlegten Sensor .


----------



## sYntaX (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühler -> an Lüftersteuerung oder Mainboard?*

Das Problem kommt dann wenn man z.B. zockt oder laut Musik hört. Man achtet nicht auf die Temps und schon wird der PC langsamer weil die CPU throttled  weil man vergessen hat die Lüfter hochzudrehen


----------



## DoktorX (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühler -> an Lüftersteuerung oder Mainboard?*

Naja, hatte bis jetzt 3 jahre nen Sockel A PC. Und bei denen ist die Temperatur praktisch immer gleich  also kA wieviel ich draufschlagen muss. Ist mein erster C2D.
Aber falls mal die LS des Boards ausfallen sollte, so hab ich eh noch ein Ass im Ärmel *g* Motherboard Monitor 5 läuft generell *IMMER* bei mir. Genauso wie ATiTool.


----------



## xrayde (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: CPU-Kühler -> an Lüftersteuerung oder Mainboard?*

Ok, er wird selbst entscheiden was er will.

Ich klink mich mal hier, geht schon wieder zu stark @Haarespalterei/letztes Wort haben wollen .


----------

